# Project HAARP



## FastTrax

https://haarp.gi.alaska.edu

www.earthsky.org/human-world/haarp-aurora-video

www.britannica.com/topic/HAARP

www.frontierscientists.com/videos/haarp/

www.nbcnews.com/science/weird-science/conspiracy-theories-abound-us-military-closes-haarp-n112576

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-frequency_Active_Auroral_Research_Program


----------



## Judycat

Haarp looks like just a bunch of antennas to me nothing more nothing less.


----------



## FastTrax

They are some serious looking skyhooks though. I could sure use one for my CB radio.


----------



## Judycat

They are no doubt more sophisticated than anything we'd have around the house.


----------



## Tish

That is a huge amount of 5/8 ground plane antennas.
Never seen anything like it before.
Thank you fast for sharing this.


----------



## FastTrax

Tish said:


> That is a huge amount of 5/8 ground plane antennas.
> Never seen anything like it before.
> Thank you fast for sharing this.



5/8 wave ground plane antennas huh? R U in2 antennas?


----------



## Tish

I certainly am, I'm an Amateur HAM Radio operator.


----------



## Tish

@FastTrax I was Just joking about the 5/8 antenna.


----------



## FastTrax

Tish said:


> I certainly am, I'm an Amateur HAM Radio operator.





Tish said:


> @FastTrax I was Just joking about the 5/8 antenna.



No I didn't take offense. But  U R
N amateur radio operator. How do I know? It's extremely difficult for anybody to spell amature radio other then an amature radio operator, lololol. Many moons ago I took the novice test, couldn't even get the 5 wpm CW right. Hence CB radio. Now they have no code tech exams.  So how's 2021 working for you?


----------



## Linda

Years ago I had a book on this called All Angles Don't Play Haarps.    I got rid of it but not before I read enough of it to scare the crap out of me. Or was it All Harrps Aren't Played By Angles?


----------



## FastTrax

Just about every first world country is spooling up their own version of HAARP.

Here ya go.

www.academia.edu/35127082/Angels_Dont_Play_This_HAARP_by_Nick_Begich

Enjoy 2021.


----------



## Tish

FastTrax said:


> No I didn't take offense. But  U R
> N amateur radio operator. How do I know? It's extremely difficult for anybody to spell amature radio other then an amature radio operator, lololol. Many moons ago I took the novice test, couldn't even get the 5 wpm CW right. Hence CB radio. Now they have no code tech exams.  So how's 2021 working for you?


So far so good with 2021, I hope it is going well for you as well.

Damn! no code tech exams, I should have waited lol instead of spending many hours interpreting weather bulletins.


----------



## Tish

Thank you so much for that PDF paper,FastTrax it really is appreciated.

I don't know if you remember this Fast but about 5 or 6 years ago there were rumors floating around about a new superweapon that could take out all living things and leave the building and oil fields unharmed.

I still remember the first thing I thought was Star Wars.

I love these sentences from the PDF document."What has become clear is that what the United States says to its citizens, friends and
adversaries tends to be variations of the same misinformation and manipulations of the facts."

Well, of course, it's a manipulation/misinformation of the facts after all the first casualty of any war is the Truth.

There is a Lockheed/Martin facility about 10 kilometres out of the town of Armidale. 
It is US-run and they monitor and manipulate satellites from this station. 
Apparently in the late 60s the ex-mayor had a property about 15 kilometres out of town where they ran some tests involving HAARP.

I can hardly wait to get up there again my daughter lives in Tamworth which is about a 90-minute drive from her place to the Uralla property.

There have been so many orb sightings around that area.

I found this article from 2017 about the new SBAS
GeoScience Australia, aerospace leader Lockheed Martin and New Zealand Cooperative Research Centre for Spatial Information have entered into a two-year program testing Satellite Based Augmentation System technology.

It’s technology that will hopefully enable civilian satellite navigation systems to provide positioning information within *centimeters of accuracy.*

“SBAS utilises space-based and ground-based infrastructure to improve and augment the accuracy, integrity and availability of basic Global Navigation Satellite System signals, such as those currently provided by the USA Global Positioning System,” Federal Minister for Infrastructure and Transport Darren Chester said when $12 million of Federal funding was invested into the project earlier this year.

“Positioning data can also be used in a range of other transport applications including maritime navigation, automated train management systems and in the future, driverless and connected cars.”

https://www.armidaleexpress.com.au/story/4859750/new-positioning-technology-unlocks-industry-potential-gallery/

Now if I remember correctly there was a lot of chit chat about another facility to be built in Williamstown army base in the Newcastle Hunter Vally area, I will have to research it 
Thank you once again Fast , going back to do some more reading.
​


----------



## Tish

I wish they would use the technology to repair the ozone layer, can't see it happening though.


----------



## FastTrax

Isn't scientific research fun? Technology has advanced so much that many people depend on it exclusively and cant resort to the basic construct in an emergency when they fail to adapt by resorting to basic implements. Perfect example is in a video about the B52 the navigations officer told the media guy that if the GPS went down he had a sextant but admitted that he had no idea how to use it. I gotta dig that one up.


----------



## Tish

Good grief has a sextant but no idea how to use it.
I guess he was never a boy scout lol


----------



## FastTrax

Tish said:


> Good grief has a sextant but no idea how to use it.
> I guess he was never a boy scout lol



I think he might have gotten some kind of classified talking to since the USSR probably sent him a Russian sextant sometime after as a goof. It's a wonder USSTRATCOM allowed that film to air. There is also a scene where they show the reporter an ancient microwave oven they heat their meals with. The airman said there is only two settings on it. Off and Hot. The military has a habit of buying 8 dollar wrenches for 8 hundred dollars. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tish

It's a huge thing that they let it air.


----------



## FastTrax

Tish said:


> It's a huge thing that they let it air.


Finally found it. The microwave oven thingy and the sextant part starts at 2:50


----------



## Tish

Oh wow.
Thanks for finding it.

How many countries would send the nuclear order?
Surely there are more than 43 launch facilities around the country.


----------



## FastTrax

Tish said:


> Oh wow.
> Thanks for finding it.
> 
> How many countries would send the nuclear order?
> Surely there are more than 43 launch facilities around the country.



Thankfully none so far. Personally I think wealthy men won't turn that key because you can't spend money in Heaven or Hell. The US Military came down to DEFCON 3 while SAC went to DEFCON 2 during the Cuban Missile Crisis and Operation Desert Storm and down to DEFCON 3 during the Yom Kippur War. Able Archer came dangerously close but cooler heads prevailed. There were some other close calls worth mentioning. Well tomorrow I'm off to see the NYC wizard. TTFN


----------



## FastTrax

Tish said:


> I certainly am, I'm an Amateur HAM Radio operator.



Here's Ralph The HAM Radio Dog. Seriously that's his name. His owner propped him up on that chair and snapped that photo. Old Ralph died some time ago. Ralphs real name is Bud.

Enjoy:

www.oocities.org/heartland/ranch/5747/ralph.html

www.doorcountypulse.com/obituary-ralph-carl-prokop/


----------

